# Cats in need of a caring home



## Sharr76 (Jul 28, 2008)

I hope someone can help, my x sister in law left about 4 or 5 cats behind her when she went into prison! Yep prison....my brother is bringing their four sons up and also trying to look after two dogs and work full time too! He is moving back into the matirtal home this weekend with his sons and dogs, the matrital home is where the cats are currently.

I am hoping someone can take some of these cats, they are only young, one I have taken too is completely black a little skinny and frail thing altoghether....they dont have any names, they are outside all the time and with the weather changing now I worried for them. I have contacted the cats protection league, RSPCA and cat adoption...all say they are full and cant take in these cats.

I have attached two pics of two of the cats, tomorrow I will try to take some more pics of them....they are a little camera shy to say the least.

They just need some TLC thats all!

I live in the Preston, Lancashire area too.


----------



## Sharr76 (Jul 28, 2008)

I took some more pics of the cats yesterday, there are four of them altogether.....


----------



## Sharr76 (Jul 28, 2008)

Some more pics


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

Gorgeous cats!!!

So how many are there exactly?

I wish I lived closed, because Id help if I could....

Good luck tho hun!


----------



## Sharr76 (Jul 28, 2008)

I believe there are three....they are soo cute too, its a shame, it really is.....

I will place some adverts in the local shop today offering them free to a good home.....


The little black one is gorgeous, he is only small too and tends to get picked on alot.....I stay with him while he eats so the others dont pinch it off him....


----------

